# Index 747



## autonoz (Aug 14, 2014)

I am going to look at an Index 747 tomorrow. I am an acquaintance of the seller and he is a very knowledgeable machinist and I believe to be honest. He said he used it for four years before coming across a Bridgeport with DRO and power feed. He purchased it from someone who had let it sit for some years in a barn. It is now in a shed that was built around it to keep it out of the elements and has not been used in four years. The motor is off because he put new bearings in the motor and never finished putting it back together. He said the it's not wore out but does have some wear because it's from the 1940's and the head was smooth and quiet when he quit using it.  It has a power feed that does not work and is R8. He said it could use a good cleaning and only has some light surface rust. Again I have not seen it yet. If what he said is true, do you think this is worth the $1200.00 he is asking?


----------



## drs23 (Aug 14, 2014)

autonoz said:


> I am going to look at an Index 747 tomorrow. I am an acquaintance of the seller and he is a very knowledgeable machinist and I believe to be honest. He said he used it for four years before coming across a Bridgeport with DRO and power feed. He purchased it from someone who had let it sit for some years in a barn. It is now in a shed that was built around it to keep it out of the elements and has not been used in four years. The motor is off because he put new bearings in the motor and never finished putting it back together. He said the it's not wore out but does have some wear because it's from the 1940's and the head was smooth and quiet when he quit using it.  It has a power feed that does not work and is R8. He said it could use a good cleaning and only has some light surface rust. Again I have not seen it yet. If what he said is true, do you think this is worth the $1200.00 he is asking?



You may get differing opinions but I would be inclined to snap it up. Considering the circumstances you've laid out it sounds like a really good deal. Before I bought the mill I have I was looking at that unit and it's big brother, the 847. I could not find any negatives while researching them and the folks that own them, love them. Perhaps Scrap Metal, forum member's screen name, will see this and chime in. He has the 847 like I was looking for but the last I heard he was very pleased with his. I can add that NONE of the units I found on the market were anywhere near being able to be purchased for that money and a few of them had more work to do than the one you're looking at. Like the bed was off two of them as well as the the heads being on a pallet as well.

Surface rust wouldn't bother me nor would having to do some reassembly and R8 is a plus as well, I think.

Let us know what you decide. If you get it there's an old saying around here that goes something like: :worthless:

Did I mention we love pics? :biggrin:

Keep us posted.

Dale


----------



## autonoz (Aug 14, 2014)

drs23 said:


> Let us know what you decide. If you get it there's an old saying around here that goes something like: :worthless:
> 
> Did I mention we love pics? :biggrin:
> 
> ...



I will post pictures after going and looking at it tomorrow.


----------



## drs23 (Aug 14, 2014)

autonoz said:


> I will post pictures after going and looking at it tomorrow.



Heck, I din't see your join date. My bad...:footinmouth:


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 14, 2014)

autonoz said:


> I am going to look at an Index 747 tomorrow. I am an acquaintance of the seller and he is a very knowledgeable machinist and I believe to be honest. He said he used it for four years before coming across a Bridgeport with DRO and power feed. He purchased it from someone who had let it sit for some years in a barn. It is now in a shed that was built around it to keep it out of the elements and has not been used in four years. The motor is off because he put new bearings in the motor and never finished putting it back together. He said the it's not wore out but does have some wear because it's from the 1940's and the head was smooth and quiet when he quit using it.  It has a power feed that does not work and is R8. He said it could use a good cleaning and only has some light surface rust. Again I have not seen it yet. If what he said is true, do you think this is worth the $1200.00 he is asking?




For $1200 i would get it, but i might not be the best person to ask.
i have the "sickness", that is i usually don't pass up broken equipment that is at a discount.
i have all kinds of broken stuff i repair and put back to work when completed.
I had an Index 845, and i absolutely loved it. I had to get rid of it last year when i moved, my shop space didn't allow for her.

i still cry a little when it's quiet and nobody's looking . i miss her....


----------



## ScrapMetal (Aug 14, 2014)

Put me in the "jump on it!" contingent.  That would nice price even with some issues.  If what your friend says is true, it's a steal.  BTW - Wells-Index is still in business http://www.wells-index.com/ and they have been very helpful in getting my 860 back in to shape.

-Ron


----------



## autonoz (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks for the input, sounds promising. I am going to check it out this afternoon and will take some pictures.


----------



## autonoz (Oct 14, 2014)

Well, after darn near two months I finally have the mill in my garage. I looked at it back when I initially said and agreed to buy it. Then the monsoons hit and seeing how the seller lives in the desert about 30 miles from me, the rains made it impossible for him to get the mill out of the enclosure he built around it. To much mud to get a fork lift in. There were a couple of weekends we could have done it but we were both busy. Needless to say he delivered it on Sunday. Its not a 747 its a 1968 745. R8, belt drive, power cross feed and power spindle feed. Everything works smooth and there is still fish scale on all the ways. Some more than others. All is tight and feels smooth and free from one end of the table to the other. Back lash is the same all the way across as well which I understand means even wear. not sure though. It has one shot oiler, but has one broken fitting. Ill have to drill it out and replace it. I have the motor off, but it still has the tag from the shop that went through it to make sure it was ok and they replaced the bearings. The mill sat for one year so needs a good cleaning, check all adjustments, and replace drive belt. It was painted this ugly color at some point, but Im not going to worry about it right now. I am very pleased with the condition and cant wait to use it.


----------



## Rbeckett (Oct 14, 2014)

I am in the snap it up camp, but I would offer him 1000. and see if he has any specific tooling that goes with it too.

Bob


----------



## autonoz (Oct 14, 2014)

Rbeckett said:


> I am in the snap it up camp, but I would offer him 1000. and see if he has any specific tooling that goes with it too.
> 
> Bob



I did offer him $1000.00, but he was firm on $1200.00. He delivered and I got a set of R8 collets. Plus if I need any help he is the guy to go to.


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 14, 2014)

Congratulations.  I would say you came out pretty good, especially delivered to your door.  Looking forward to seeing some chips!


----------



## autonoz (Oct 25, 2014)

Wired up the new to me Index 745. Now that I know everything works with the switches and the mills all good I will enclose the VFD and clean up the wiring so it is secure.


----------



## metal4130 (Nov 17, 2014)

Looks really good! I just bought a 745 myself but it does not have any power feeds. Can you take more pictures of the power feed that your mill has? I would like to set mine up with one of these. Thank you.


----------



## rmack898 (Nov 17, 2014)

Nice mill and a good deal.

Enjoy it.


----------



## autonoz (Nov 17, 2014)

metal4130 said:


> Looks really good! I just bought a 745 myself but it does not have any power feeds. Can you take more pictures of the power feed that your mill has? I would like to set mine up with one of these. Thank you.



Research Servo powerfeeds for your mill. There is also an asian version that has good reviews and is cheaper. Mine is obsolete and won't do you much good.


----------



## autonoz (Nov 19, 2014)

*Re: Sandia's Over Crowded Shop*

Still cluttered but I got the Index mill in place and rearanged some other things to give me some room. Still a long ways to go.


----------

